# Eheim 2217 suddenly stopped working - Help!



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Nam... said:


> So I woke up this morning and my Eheim 2217 just stopped working. It was fine last night and has been working fine for the 6 months or so that I've had it (did have some priming issues when I first got it, but I think it's just because I'm a total noob when it comes to these things).
> 
> There is slight vibration noise coming from the motor, but nothing is happening.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


I think the only way you'll know for sure is to disassemble it and see what has happened.

I know after 6 months or so mine will slow down dramatically. 6 months is about as long as I let mine go before I do maintenance.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Close the disconnect valves, and separate them. Carry the canister to someplace where you can take the top off. Turn the top over and remove the cover over the impeller.
Guessing that something is blocking the passage of water through the impeller, or possibly preventing the impeller from turning.


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't really done any maintenance on it yet because I was told not to until I see some decrease in water pressure, haven't seen any yet.

I will check the impeller and get back to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

So I opened it up to take a look at the impeller. There wasn't really anything blocking it but thought I'd give it a rinse anyway.

When took it all out I noticed something wierd. There's a thin white cylinder that runs from the motor throgh the impeller and out the top and into the locking cover (?). This is in three peices. Once piece is attached to the motor that can only be seen when removing the impeller. The longest pieces runs through the middle of the impeller. and the third piece is attached to the locking cover. Should it be in three separate pieces like this or should it be one long cylinder?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Nam... said:


> So I opened it up to take a look at the impeller. There wasn't really anything blocking it but thought I'd give it a rinse anyway.
> 
> When took it all out I noticed something wierd. There's a thin white cylinder that runs from the motor throgh the impeller and out the top and into the locking cover (?). This is in three peices. Once piece is attached to the motor that can only be seen when removing the impeller. The longest pieces runs through the middle of the impeller. and the third piece is attached to the locking cover. Should it be in three separate pieces like this or should it be one long cylinder?


Your impellar shaft is broken. You will need a new one.


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

I hooked the filter back up and its now running fine. How important is it for me to replace the impellar shaft?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol, it shouldn't be able to run without the shaft...


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol. Its running. 

And I know for sure the shaft was in three. The long middle piece slides out of the impeller and is about the same length of the impeller. The short piece on the bottom is attached to the motor somehow way down into where the impeller slides in. And the other short peice is attached to the locking cover of the impeller.

I'd say the two short peices were about 1/2 inch and the long piece in the impeller was 1.5 inches.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you pull out the magnet?


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Your impellar shaft is broken. You will need a new one.


Second on that one. Ok so its running now but with the impeller shaft broken that won't last long. Get a replacement ordered so hopefully before it fails again you will have a new one.


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the magnet came out with the impeller. Gray cylinder thing attached to the impeller?

I will get a replacement as soon as I can. Any idea where to get one? Im in Toronto Ontario.

Also how I would I go about taking out the impeller piece thats way down attached to the motor? Theirs no way I can get my fingers in there. Maybe a pair of tweezers and just yank it out?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Nam... said:


> ... I will get a replacement as soon as I can. Any idea where to get one? Im in Toronto Ontario. ...


BigAlsOnline.com has a 2217 impeller. This is from the US site, but you can change it to the Canadian site.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ef-USD-18645##1##e&query=2217&hits=12&offset=


----------



## fiftyfiveG (Apr 25, 2009)

This is Eheim part site for Eheim 2217

http://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx


----------



## Nam... (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool. Thanks a lot for the help. Wish I would have joined this site a long time ago.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

OK I am now confused. Is the white shaft in three pieces?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Nam... said:


> Also how I would I go about taking out the impeller piece thats way down attached to the motor? Theirs no way I can get my fingers in there. Maybe a pair of tweezers and just yank it out?


I don't think there's anything 'attached' to the motor. There's a magnet on the shaft.


----------

